# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى علم الحاسوب CS >  المبرمج

## Ammar Qasaimeh

كيف تصبح مبرمجا؟

يسمونها وظيفة المثابرين، وذوي القدرة على المتابعة اليومية للجديد في عالم الكمبيوتر.. من يريد العمل بها لا بد أن يكون لديه ملكة اكتساب المهارات.. إنها وظيفة المبرمج؛ إحدى الوظائف الهامة المطلوبة في السوق العربية. 

والمبرمج هو الشخص القائم على صنع تطبيقات وبرمجيات الكمبيوتر المختلفة وفقا لاستخدامه لغة برمجة معينة يخاطب بها الكمبيوتر لتحقيق أغراض المستخدمين. وبعبارة أخرى فالمبرمج هو حلقة الوصل بين الكمبيوتر والمستخدم، فكلاهما لا يعرف لغة الآخر، ولكن المبرمج يعرف لغة الاثنين.

وكما أن تطبيقات الكمبيوتر تتفاوت من حيث أنواعها فكذلك تتفاوت لغات البرمجة من حيث نوعية التطبيقات التي تصنعها، ومن حيث القوة والضعف فهناك مثلا لغات خاصة بصنع برامج الوسائط المتعددة Multimedia، وأخرى لصنع تطبيقات قواعد البيانات Database، وثالثة لصنع برامج تهدف إلى أغراض أخرى... وهكذا

متى يبدأ المبرمج عمله؟

تصميم البرامج يحتاج إلى أكثر من شخص أو إلى شخص يجيد جميع المهام التالية، والتي ينفذها:

- محللو النظم System Analysts

وهم الأشخاص القائمون على دراسة متطلبات قيام النظام ومدخلاته ومخرجاته، وكذلك تحديد الموارد اللازمة لتنفيذه، بالإضافة إلى بيان كيفية التنفيذ وشرح ديناميكية العمل وتنظيم العلاقات المختلفة بين الكائنات الموجودة بالنظام.

- مصممو النظم System Designers

ويأتي دورهم بعد مرحلة التحليل وتحديد الاحتياجات، حيث يكون النظام بحاجة لتحديد كيفية التطبيق من حيث الشكل العام، وتصميم نماذج تحليل النظام.

- المطورون - المبرمجون Developers - Programmers

ويأتي دورهم بعد المرحلتين السابقتين، حيث يتم التنفيذ الفعلي للنماذج المصممة وكتابة الأكواد المسئولة بدورها عن بث روح الحياة في النظام. فمثلا إذا كنا بصدد إنشاء نظام يهدف إلى القيام بعملية إدارة شركة ما من الناحية المالية والتجارية، فسيقوم المحللون بدراسة الدورة المستندية لهذه الشركة، وكيفية تعاملها مع الشركات الأخرى، وديناميكية العمل من حيث المستندات المستخدمة في دورات العمل المختلفة... إلخ، وكيفية تدفق البيانات من مرحلة إلى الأخرى؛ وبالتالي تحليل النظام ككل بشكل متكامل.

بعد ذلك يأتي دور المصممين، حيث يتم تصميم نماذج وأشكال الشاشات ومواضعها وطريقة عرضها وربطها ببعضها والتي سيصنعها المبرمجون، وبعد ذلك يأتي دور المبرمجين، حيث يتم التنفيذ الفعلي لما تم تصميمه سابقا، حيث يتم كتابة الأكواد اللازمة لإنشاء كل النماذج.

وفي بعض الأحيان يقوم المبرمج -كما تقول هالة زهير مديرة إدارة التطوير بإحدى شركات الكمبيوتر في مصر- بعمل المراحل الثلاث السابقة بنفسه، وفي هذه الحالة يكون البرنامج الذي يتم إنشاؤه صغيرا، إضافة إلى وجوب إلمام المبرمج بالخبرات الثلاث السابقة في نفس الوقت، وهو ما يتطلب منه خبرة عالية المستوى.

المواصفات الشخصية للمبرمج

أول  الشروط هو حب الإبداع ومساعدة الآخرين، بالإضافة إلى إتقان هذا الإبداع بواسطة أدوات البرمجة والتطوير باستخدام الكمبيوتر. ويعد ذلك هو المقوم الأساسي الذي تقوم عليه رحلتك من الآن وحتى احتراف البرمجة. فمهنة البرمجة ليست من المهن التي يمكن أن تعتمد على مجرد أداء للمهام فقط، وإنما تحتاج إلى فكر خصب وذهن حاضر إضافة إلى تعايش كامل للموضوع الذي تعمل به.

الشرط الثاني هو أن تكون مستخدما جيدا للكمبيوتر وتعاملت مرارا وتكرارا مع شتى أنواع البرمجيات. ولكن يجب أن تتعامل مع البرنامج بنظرة مختلفة عن المستخدم العادي لو أردت أن تصبح مبرمجا؛ وهو ما يعني أنك تنظر إلى البرنامج نظرة عميقة لمحاولة فهم كيف تم تصميمه وإنشاؤه، ومن بعدها يمكنك الدخول إلى عالم صناعة البرمجيات بمؤهلات مناسبة.

ويضيف هشام سليمان -مبرمج مصري (38 عاما)- إلى هذين الأمرين متطلبات أخرى مهمة لشخصية المبرمج منها: القدرة على اكتساب المهارات والمثابرة، وكذلك عقل يجيد التعامل مع الرياضيات. ويرى سليمان أن هذه الخصال الثلاث هي المقوم الأساسي لأي شخص إذا أراد احتراف البرمجة لا سيما أن الوظيفة تحتاج إلى متابعة يومية ودراسة مستمرة للجديد في عالم الكمبيوتر.

المواصفات التقنية للمبرمج

يجب على الراغب في وظيفة المبرمج أن يعرف أولا تصنيف لغات البرمجة باختلاف أنواعها، والتي تنقسم إلى قسمين:

- الأول: وهو البرمجة التقليدية أو ما يطلق عليه Standard Programming وهي تلك اللغات التي يكون البرنامج فيها مكونا من سلسلة من الخطوات (من 1 إلى 100) مثلا، وهذه الخطوات تتسلسل تلقائيا في التنفيذ لتكوين البرنامج، وهي اللغات الخاصة بصنع التطبيقات التي تعتمد على أنظمة التشغيل غير الرسومية مثل DOS Applications، ومن أمثلة هذه اللغات لغة الكوبول COBOL ولغة البيزك Basic.

فعلى سبيل المثال، يكون البرنامج المكتوب بلغة البيزك مثلا مكونا من مجموعة خطوات متسلسلة، فمثلا سيقوم البرنامج بمسح الشاشة ثم يطبع كلمة WELCOME ثم ينتهي بعد ذلك، فيكون الكود الخاص بكتابته كما يلي:

10 CLS الكود الخاص بمسح الشاشة

"20 PRINT "Welcome الكود الخاص بكتابة الكلمة على الشاشة.

30 END "كود إنهاء البرنامج"

- النوع الثاني: من لغات البرمجة هو اللغات التي تقوم بصنع البرامج التي تعمل تحت بيئة التشغيل الرسومية GUI، وهي ما يطلق عليها OOP أو البرمجة الشيئية (البرمجة الموجهة بالعناصر أو الكائنات) Object Oriented Programming، وفيها يتم إنشاء البرنامج عن طريق مجموعة من الكائنات المرتبطة ببعضها البعض والتي يؤثر كل منها في الآخر ويتأثر به.

وخير مثال على تطبيق مكتوب بأحد تلك اللغات التي تعتمد على OOP هو برنامج الرسام مثلا، والموجود ضمن حزمة برامج نظام التشغيل Windows على اختلاف إصداراته. ومن أشهر لغات البرمجة التي تنتهج هذا النهج لغة Visual Basic- ولغة Delphi- والعديد من اللغات الأخرى.

مشاكل.. الوظيفة

غير أنه يجب أن تضع في ذهنك أن مهنة البرمجة لها مشاكل مثلها مثل مهن أخرى أيضا في منطقتنا العربية، أبرزها قلة الطلب على الوظيفة في بعض البلدان العربية، ويرجع المبرمج هشام سليمان ذلك إلى ضعف صناعة البرمجيات، وعدم التطور النسبي لمجتمع الأعمال العربي بشكل يسمح بزيادة الطلب على الكمبيوتر.

كما أن سوق البرمجة في العالم العربي -وفقا لسليمان- ما زالت تعمل بالنظام الفردي، أي أن الشركة تطلب مبرمجا ليحل مشكلة خاصة بها؛ ومن ثم لا توجد مؤسسات تدرس احتياجات قطاع الأعمال العربي لتطرح له برامج خاصة لحل مشاكلها، بالتالي لا يكون هناك تطوير لقطاع المبرمجين وزيادتهم.

وبالإضافة إلى ذلك هناك عمليات نسخ غير مشروع للبرامج الغربية، وهو ما يقلل الطلب على وظيفة المبرمجين.

ورغم ذلك يشير البعض إلى أن مستقبل المنطقة العربية من الناحية التقنية مبشر، فعدد المؤسسات التي تتجه إلى "ميكنة" أعمالها يزيد، مما يؤثر بالزيادة في الطلب على هذه الوظيفة.

----------


## عُبادة

مشكور يا عمار

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> مشكور يا عمار


هلا شطناوي...

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

شكرا يا عمار
اكيد انا وانت وكل الطلاب المجتهدين عم نقرأ ونتحسر

----------


## Sc®ipt

يسلمو يا عمار على المعلومات القيمة جدا

----------


## ahmed868

مشكورررررررررررر

----------


## light moon

شكرا استاذ عمار القسايمة من طلاب الجامعة الاردنية

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة light moon  
_



شكرا استاذ عمار القسايمة من طلاب الجامعة الاردنية


_


 العفو ... شرفت

تحياتي

----------


## شذى البنفسج

يعطيك العافية عمار عالجهود المميزة

----------


## جسر الحياة

يسلمو عمار


خير إن شاء الله


 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## نقاء الروح

شكرا كتير على المعلومات الرائعة عمار

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> شكرا كتير على المعلومات الرائعة عمار


 العفو  :Smile:

----------

